# Dw Yes or No ? BMW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thoughts


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

No from me.

Not keen on the colour at all, like the shape and styling just not the colour.


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

Wow what a colour, fantastic imo... not a bad motor either ;D

+1 from me


----------



## Lars Z (Jul 20, 2011)

Look like a Ford Focus, but the Focus looks a lot better..... 
What funny mushrooms are they having for lunch in the BMW design department at the moment?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Colour doesn't work at all on it.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

In a different colour, yes


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes from me but in a different colour 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I think that looks ridiculous 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doesn't work in any colour imo, looks ridiculous


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

As said before, its a Focus look a like. Own goal from BMW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I like it, looks meaty


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As above, looks like a chaved up Focus, it needs to be in a grown up colour etc, then we can judge it.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Really !!!!. Beefy shape, wheels & M-sport trim, but does it have an engine to match the design and the colour.
mac


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a no!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Err looks like any other bmw


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes and yes. I'm not normally one for garish colours. But this has a very touring car feel to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> As above, looks like a chaved up Focus, it needs to be in a grown up colour etc, then we can judge it.












http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/01/19/new-photos-of-the-lumma-clr-x6-r-based-on-the-bmw-x6/


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

As an X6 owner (albeit previous model) I think these cars look good enough completely stock, maybe with just subtle mods like bigger wheels etc. So it's a no.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeeeezuuss, where are my sunglasses!

Rather puzzled as to the point of having a lowered x6 - might as well just have a 4x drive 5 or 6 series.

Wouldn't mind a X6 but not lowered or in a garish colour.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll take it if nobody wants it.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

in a differant colour definately yes from me


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Wrong colour, in different may look better. Bit of a ford / Honda style add on from part dept.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah so it is a X6
Not to sure which model is which from BMW
Just looks massive and ungainly a bit like the huge mini
Maybe them Germans have got metric and imperial measurements mixed up again


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes from me :thumb:

I would choose a different colour though


----------



## darbo (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes from me if I was 20 years younger


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice.............apart from the colour!


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Gastly colour, like the styling though. No doubt the interior is still drab like most beemers.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I really don't understand the general principle of these cars. They're taking a perfectly good platform from a car with good looks and great handling and adding a much larger and higher body. Then fit huge tyres and ultra stiff suspension to try to get it to handle in a sporty fashion. So you basically get a slightly bigger car that handles awfully. With this you're not even getting much more space due to the low rake of the rear. I'd love to know the reasoning behind buying this kind of car. I can only imagine it's some kind of perceived status thing, although they must realise that everyone thinks they're a bit of an idiot!


----------

